# please, please D&C experiences



## lovbeingamommy (Jun 17, 2007)

Well it looks like I'm going to have to opt for the D&C. I thought everything passed a week ago, but u/s says different. the ob/gyn is concerned that the sac may begin to break down and cause a problem for me. So he highly suggested the D&C. I am so extremely







. I'm starting to shut down and not be able to do anything.








I know a lot of mamas that have had this procedure and generally there's no bad after effects, right? I know it's common, but having to fill out the paperwork where it states that repeat surgery may be necessary or even a hysterectomy...that scares me. Am I just being too paranoid? This is probably the worst dilemma I've had to deal with in my life and I don't know what to do. TIA, Kate


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Complications from a D&C are really rare. I just had one 2 weeks ago and I grilled my doctor beforehand about the risks and everything. I personally felt that the risk of my continuing to bleed at the rate I was was more risky to my health than having the d&c. Your circumstances seem different than mine as my baby had already passed but I was hemmorhaging, but in your case I don't see any reason why a d&c would be detrimental to your health and as long as your doctor knows what they're doing, you're unlikely to have any problems.


----------



## jmo (Mar 18, 2006)

I chose to have a d&c after my third m/c so we could have chromosomal testing done on the baby. It was really not bad at all. To be honest, it was much easier than my first 2 natural m/c's. It's very quick (15 mins) and I was out for the whole procedure. Complications are very rare. I'm sorry you have to have surgery, I know it's nervewracking to say the least. But for me, it was much easier than I had anticipated and a relief just to have it over with.


----------



## birthangeldoula (Feb 1, 2008)

I've had 2 d&c's in the past 6 months because of my two miscarriages. I had minimal bleeding and minimal pain afterward both procedures. I was under general anesthesia for both. With my first m/c I had tried for a week or so to m/c naturally but my body wouldn't expel anything. The second m/c my baby had passed weeks before and I never had a single sign that anything was wrong. I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## ZanZansMommy (Nov 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
I chose to have a d&c after my third m/c so we could have chromosomal testing done on the baby. It was really not bad at all. To be honest, it was much easier than my first 2 natural m/c's. It's very quick (15 mins) and I was out for the whole procedure. Complications are very rare. I'm sorry you have to have surgery, I know it's nervewracking to say the least. But for me, it was much easier than I had anticipated and a relief just to have it over with.


ITA!


----------



## Amydoula (Jun 20, 2004)

Very positive D&C experience here as well. I have had a natural miscarriage and the surgery and the surgery was definitely the way to go. Very quick, painless, less blood and I didn't have to labor. Staff was wonderful. I highly recommend it over going the natural route and this is seriously about the ONLY thing I don't recommend doing naturally (miscarrriage that is). I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

I had a d&C after my miscarriage. The procedure was quick and painless. The only thing that was really hard for me was having to tell 4 different people why I was there (can't you just read my chart?!). It was very hard to say it over and over to strangers. But then again, it was the day after we found out, so I was still in total shock about the whole thing.


----------



## peacelovingmama (Apr 28, 2006)

I also had a D&C and it was quick and painless. Complications are very rare and I felt it was safer than waiting (since my body had already held onto my babe who had passed weeks ago). I am sorry you are in this situation -- it is very difficult.


----------



## ~Katrinka~ (Feb 4, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss.
I had a D&E with my loss. I had general anesthesia and I had manageable pain afterwards. Manageable with lots of Motrin, that is.
There are risks, like you said, but I think complications are pretty rare.
It was a relief to have everything over with. Waiting for the procedure was awful.
Like one of the PPs said, I did have to say out loud to the pre-op and the operating room nurse why I was there. They were very nice about it and apologized for having to make me say it. I guess it's a legal thing, but it was awful.


----------



## savithny (Oct 23, 2005)

I miscarried both ways - one D&C for a missed m/c (baby died at 10wks), one natural m/c at 6wks.

I don't regret the D&C and would elect it again under those circumstances. The staff at the hospital were caring and compassionate, I was put out (its not true general anesthesia, you're not intubated - its more like the twilight sleep that dentists use) so I didn't have to be awake during it. I felt really fine physically afterwards - no cramping, a little spotting.

When a friend was trying to make the D&C vs natural decision awhile back and weighing what she was told were the risks/benefits of each choice, I did some digging in the university databases and found a Cochrane review of the published evidence either way. It basically came down as saying there are risks to D&C - and there are risks to waiting for natural miscarriage, and statistically the level of risk is about the same though some of the risks themselves are different. The risks from both are quite small, either way. The recommendation from the evidence-based medicine review came down to - let the patient decide what feels right to her.

(and, unfortunately, as you're finding, one of the risks of natural miscarriage is having to miscarry naturally and then wind up with a D&C anyway, which is not uncommon)


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss









I opted for a d&c for a blighted ovum at 11 weeks

here is a detailed (possibly graphic, possibly triggering) description about what I experienced before/after the d&c

There are risks to any medical procedure. The small risk of hysterectomy and infection are risks you have to weigh. If you are not comfortable with the risk, and you don't have signs of infection, there isn't any problem with waiting.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

I am THE MOST dr phobic person in the world. I went through this several years ago and it was quick and painless. I was there for maybe 1/2 hour. They gave me a valium type drug to calm me down and I left 10 mins after it was over.

Hang in there


----------



## WaturMama (Oct 6, 2006)

I just responded in your other thread. Again, I am very sorry for your loss. I also thought I m/c and then hadn't. I did end up having a d&c but not until I felt I'd done everything I could to bring it on naturally. That's what felt right for me. If you aren't comfortable there is no reason to rush unless you have signs of infection (elevated temperature, foul smelling discharge, pain in abdomen are the ones I remember).

I was nursing at the time of my d&c and did it in an extremely low med way. I think the only med I took was one over-the-counter pain killer. Pain-wise it was fine. A few crampy moments, but my child birth focus/breathing techniques were more than ample to handle that. No problems after. But spiritually I found it way lacking next to what I thought had been the natural m/c. I did ask the doctor to save the remains so we could bury them. For me, that ritual, though not easy, was important.

Best wishes finding your own way. I hope these responses help.


----------



## hattifattener (Jan 10, 2008)

So sorry for your loss, mama.

For what it's worth, my D&C in December was downright pleasant compared to my natural miscarriage years ago. Initially I was REALLY freaked out that I wasn't going to be put all the way under for the D&C. Just being a little loopy didn't seem like it would be adequate to distract me from the strong feelings of grief and fear I was having.

So, I do sort of remember the procedure, and what I remember about it was this; being absolutely _convinced_ that I was out enjoying some Christmas shopping, and that the nurses were my fellow shoppers.









The only freaky thing afterwards was when my little family went on a long-awaited trip, (this was about a week after I had stopped bleeding) and I bled a HUGE gob of blood right in the middle of the vacation. It turned out to be a totally normal thing, but I wish they had warned me about that possibility. I thought was gonna have to fly home early.


----------



## mamatowill (Aug 23, 2004)

I have done both natural and d&c. I needed the d&c for loss of blood. It was fine and the bleeding was minimal after. I did not need any stronger pain killers than advil and I had been on codeine for the loss before that. Good luck deciding on what to do and hugs for your loss.


----------



## bellamama (Aug 8, 2002)

I also have had 2 D&Cs and it was a lot easier that the natural miscarriages that I had. One miscarriage was extremely painful physically which made the emotional turmoil worse. If you do have a D&C you can have testing done. Good luck in which ever option you choose.


----------



## lovbeingamommy (Jun 17, 2007)

...and that is to EVERY single one of you that responded to my cry for









I've been seriously weighing all possibilities and the one thing that is still heavy on my mind is that if I do wait..and wait...and wait...I worry that I may end up in the ER anyhow and have to go through an emergency D&C anyways. I think I would much rather have everything planned out ahead of time. Your responses have eased my stress factor in that it does seem like a relatively quick and easy procedure and you can do it in the surgicenter, so I wouldn't have to actually be IN the hospital...that's a plus.









Thanks again mamas!!!!!


----------



## Kayda's Mom (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
Very positive D&C experience here as well. I have had a natural miscarriage and the surgery and the surgery was definitely the way to go. Very quick, painless, less blood and I didn't have to labor. Staff was wonderful. I highly recommend it over going the natural route and this is seriously about the ONLY thing I don't recommend doing naturally (miscarrriage that is). I'll be thinking of you.









ITA too!!!
One thing I liked about being sedated (I was totally out) was that I didn't hear anything or see anything and therefore the experience didn't add to the trauma of a m/c.

The hospital I went to gave us the option of having them take care of a cremation or letting us arrange something through a funeral home. We chose to let the hospital arrange cremation. I got in contact with the cremation service and the guy was super nice to us and did ours separate. I went to pick up the ashes and he even put them in a little brass urn. It was done for free.


----------



## apmama2myboo (Mar 30, 2005)

i had to have the d&c as my placenta wasn't coming out after my baby (he was almost 20weeks), and I had a screaming migraine and was in so much pain in every possible way, so they had to do one. I had a few days of cramping, really super heavy bleeding. I had the postpartum bleeding though for like 8 weeks, then it went away for like a week/10 days and then came back as spotting for two weeks so i went in, they did an u/s to rule out retained placenta and put me on Provera to kick my cycle into shape. it was a nightmare period after that, so heavy i thought i was going to bleed to death, but i made it thru (ate lots of iron-rich beans and foods) and have an irregular cycle to begin with now, but it's 22-27 days and things are finally back to whatever passes for "normal" for me. my loss was on 11/13 and it's taken up til now to really get straightened out. hth. best wishes to you.


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

I have miscarried both naturally and had a D&E. I thought the D&E wasn't nearly as difficult in many ways as the natural m/c. The hospital part was rough, but I was home quickly and had very, very little pain afterwards.

Take care!


----------



## Bennie45 (Apr 7, 2008)

I have MC both naturally and had a D&C. Personally I would rather have the one at home. I think it help regulate you body afterwards for your period. I think that the surgery left my bod think whoa what the crap is going on. I tend to think let nature takes its cource. I also was never told about the amount of blood that would come out after my surgery, I thought I was dieing. I also had bad cramping after both. I personally hate hospitals and would rather do it at home with the hubby for support. Good luck and sorry for your loss.


----------



## lovbeingamommy (Jun 17, 2007)

Posting this is good therapy for me...Anyhow, it's 11pm I can't sleep and tomorrow's the day for the D and C. Please know that the ONLY way I'm getting through this is with the wonderful support I've received from all the mamas on here.














It seems like society, in general, doesn't like to talk too much about m/c. I guess I can see both sides of the issue, but geez my own family acts like it's taboo







. Well, at least I'll have closure tomorrow and I can finally post my story on the m/c experiences thread.

Kate


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

I'm so sorry for your loss and for what you are going through with this decision now.

I've had both, a natural mc and a d&c. I have to echo so many here and say that the d&c was easier in so many ways. I hate hate hate hospitals, and am needle phobic, but honestly, it wasn't terrible. The staff were so caring and I felt nurtured thoughout the experience. When I woke and saw my dr's face, it was so kind and caring that I cried with relief. In a strange way, that moment of peacefully waking up is a memory that I hold onto of my baby. It was so very peaceful, and although it was profoundly sad, it wasn't frightening.

I will be thinking of you tomorrow and wish you well in your healing journey.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm thinking of you Kate.


----------



## Amydoula (Jun 20, 2004)

Thinking of you!


----------



## lovbeingamommy (Jun 17, 2007)

Back again. The D and C is DONE!! No pain or problems at this time. I'll be posting on the m/c exp thread soon. Just wanted to say - thank you again to all mamas who posted.


----------



## Momof4andAngels (Apr 8, 2008)

Here is my story so far... http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=887509

I am actually going to ask my OB for some help. I am having a lot of nightmares and am getting more and more depressed that I allowed or even wanted mine done. I think I am having some sort of PTSD about it. I wish I didn;t have to tell them what the procedure entailed...it is all I can think about.


----------

